# Are SARMs legal?



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2020)

*Are SARMs legal?*

Rick Collins Esq. explains the legal complications behind SARMs.

In the bodybuilding world, you?ve likely heard of selector androgen receptor modulators also known as SARMs. Many have touted these drugs as a great alternative to steroids when looking to build massive muscle and get shredded. It?s also seen as legal ? which is a huge plus for those athletes looking to make improvements without taking the legal risk. But the truth about the legality of steroids is much more complicated than it may seem. In our latest GI Exclusive interview, Rick Collins Esq. details how SARMs are illegal to sell but not to own.

According to Rick Collins Esq, under current US law, steroids are a controlled substance. This means that if you own steroids without a prescription, you can face legal action. The same is not true of SARMs. SARMs are not a controlled substance ? making it perfectly legal to own personally.

But there?s a catch. Rick Collins further explains that SARMs are not an approved drug by any administration. This means that these drugs cannot be sold as dietary supplements by supplement companies. If a person finds these drugs available for sale at a supplement store ? the store is in fact conducting an illegal act.

In fact, one of the only legal ways of obtaining SARMs is as a research drug. But of course, if this is done under false pretenses to get someone these substances for recreational use such as bodybuilding ? this would also be illegal.

Rick Collins statements here showcase where the catch 22 lies for SARMs as a whole. It?s safe for an individual to own these substances but it?s illegal to have them sold to you in almost any capacity. This is what has partially led to SARMs getting a bad name on par with steroids in the bodybuilding world. These unapproved drugs are considered dangerous to some and outright illegal to others. It exits in a shady area within the industry.

Furthermore, there are US politicians who are actively trying to get SARMs added to the controlled substances list. Rick Collins details how if this were to happen, then SARMs would become illegal to posses as an individual. And if it becomes federal law, it will likely be followed by states shortly after. Thus making local law enforcement able to arrest or fine an individual for possession of SARMs.

This hasn?t happened yet ? but showcases exactly why so many people in the bodybuilding might be uneasy about SARMs as a whole. Some even believe it?s currently illegal to possess.

As with any drug, the use of unapproved or illegal substances isn?t something that should be recommended. So take caution with whatever decision you may choose to make as an individual.

https://youtu.be/6cTzEuN1IgU


----------

